# Offshore Friday..?



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I haven't been offshore in a while. What is happening as far as Wahoo and Tuna this wekend..?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't been out in a few weeks but plan to take a stab at it SAT


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

i'll be out there Saturday, prolly round the edge toward yellow gravel, good luck to all!


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

It's been a couple weeks but the blackfin were thick around the 131. I'll be out Sat but I'm heading to the spur.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks..


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

a few weekends back we got two wahoo and missed a white marlin about 40 miles south of destin. and the biggest wahoo weighed in the destin rodeo is already 81 pounds


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Annalize II will be at the spur, see you there, standing by 68


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We did manage 1 Wahoo and 1 Blackfin. We decided to deep drop after a couple hours trolling. I pinged a charter boat with my radar and went to their spot after they left. It was just good bottom and the fish were still there. Nice Snapper and Mingo's.


----------

